# ScH Tracking ideas in very dry conditions



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

The conditions where I live are quite dry these day as we seem to be having a drought.. Nandi has been doing a lot more casting and head checks and losing the track when on this dry crispy stuff. The good news he keeps working hard and he is getting the articles but its practically like tracking on pavement!. Usually by the third leg, he will settle and the head checks are not as frequent. I have backed up and put more bait on the track, shortenend the lead and decreased the age of the track as he seems to gain confidence and learn. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

Oops this should go in the tracking section


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Sarah ten Bensel said:


> The conditions where I live are quite dry these day as we seem to be having a drought.. Nandi has been doing a lot more casting and head checks and losing the track when on this dry crispy stuff. The good news he keeps working hard and he is getting the articles but its practically like tracking on pavement!. Usually by the third leg, he will settle and the head checks are not as frequent. I have backed up and put more bait on the track, shortenend the lead and decreased the age of the track as he seems to gain confidence and learn. Any other suggestions?


It's pretty dry here in the desert :wink: The dogs here don't seem to have much issue with tracking in rocks, gravel, dirt or whatever.

Anyway, just slow down a little bit, shorter tracks and more food for awhile. 

I wish I lived in Mpls again.:-x


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

I met you (briefly) when you were up here and you came out to our club with Mike. Hope you had a good time hanging out with us.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

cool! Were the one that had the issue with cage?

We had a great time, y'all seem like awesome people. My only regret is I wish I could have brought my dog and my wife's brother wasn't getting married.

Anyway, tracking on ultra dry stuff is no big deal and I'm sure you guys will get back on track in no time (pun intended)


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

When tracking becomes scarce and hard and dry I just sleep in. Its equally rewarding as tracking and more fun. Auctually I have some great grass tracking walking distance from my new house so I track on the baseball fields 3-4 times a week


----------

